# Help With Helix 7 Settings



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

OK: I have a Helix 5 on the bow of my boat. It uses the transducer in the cone of my trolling motor. It's working tip top.

A Gen2 Helix 7 with DI (no SI) is in the main console. Transducer was professionally mounted in December of 2018 off the back of my transom.

The problem is that the Helix 7 will not mark any fish. Ever.

I can see the fish on my Helix 5 up front. I can see corresponding marks on my Helix 7 Down Imaging. Everything jives.

But, for some reason, no fish will mark on the 2D Sonar Screen of my Helix 7. Any suggestions?

Disclaimer: I messed with the settings trying to mark fish at speed on Erie.....and most likely screwed something up. I went to YouTube for help. No bueno.

Assume I know nothing about this topic and can't be insulted by basic, simple questions or suggestions.

Even though I fish for Largemouth a good bit, I want the Helix 7 optimized for walleye fishing on Erie......from Huron to Conneaut, FWIW.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. It's possible something is wrong with my Helix 7....but I suspect it's more an operator error.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Maybe go to setting and set back to factory settings, kinda starting from scratch. Might have to do a hard reset possibly to get back to starting point.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

If you’ve been playing with the settings a lot, reset to default. It’s under the settings menu option. Then go back to settings and select Advanced or Custom under mode. This opens up more menu options. 

Under Sonar, you can select Clear or Max under SwitchFire. You can use more sensitivity with clear, less with Max. There are endless variations on your settings. Make sure your chart speed is set correctly for your trolling speed. 

Here’s a website I use for info. A lot of very knowledgeable people including Doug Vahrenburg. 
http://www.bbcboards.net/forumdisplay.php?f=133


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

As far as a hard reset goes, would disconnecting the main battery pretty much accomplish that?


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

No the unit remembers the settings even if no power, to reset you press the menu twice, then go down to reset to default and then press the right arrow and follow the prompts.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

I've had the helix 5 for a couple years and I sometimes hit the reset to default button . There's so much to learn and the manual they give you is a summary guide. Download the 200 some page manual and you'll learn a lot more. It just takes time. Lots of info on YouTube.


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

i found this video to be a great set up instructional:


----------

